# 9 mo not peeing all night long???



## sere234 (Feb 7, 2009)

So is this normal? My DS just turned 9 months and has started in the past 2-3 weeks to pee less and less at night. Used to be we had to stuff his diapers with every liner in existence to keep the sheets dry. Now he wakes with a dry diaper most nights. He goes to bed around 8 pm and wakes around 7 am.

When he wakes in the morning, I set him on the toilet and he pees and poops and we go about our day. During the day he seems to freely pee in his diaper and in the toilet every few hours. Even that is getting spread farther out though.

How many wet diapers are normal for a 9 mo? Daytime and nighttime?

Thanks!


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

My son was dry at night consistently too. I can't remember when he started though. But it's a good thing! At least when you potty train, night training will be easy.


----------



## Terrilein (Jan 9, 2007)

My dd was dry nights before she was during the day. But still, 9 months does seem early. How many wet diapers does he have during the day? Has the appearance changed any? How does your son seem to you overall? Happy, active, energetic? Fussy, lethargic? If anything gives you reason to worry, go see your ped.


----------



## sere234 (Feb 7, 2009)

There's a chance he might be teething right now I guess. 9 months and no teeth! He's been very fussy but no fever....

Could teething affect him like this? From noon to 8 pm he wet one diaper.... Should I give him a sippy cup of water more often?

Might call his ped tomorrow if nothing changes.


----------



## yummus (May 4, 2010)

My DD has been doing this since birth so it is normal for us.

But 1 diaper in an 8 hour period sounds like he is dehydrated. Is his urine darker at all? Do you have a nurseline to call? Good luck mama!


----------



## Terrilein (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow, I would call the ped immediately for a same-day appointment. That doesn't sound right at all.


----------



## LeighPF (Jan 20, 2010)

How much is he drinking at night. What goes in must come out. If he has nightweaned I would not worry.

Babies don't pee during deep sleep so it also make be as simple as that.


----------



## somegirl99 (Aug 22, 2009)

I've heard of it happening in some EC'ed babies. Longest stretch we've had was a 2.5 hour nap, though.

As long as his first morning pee is a big one and a normal amount of pee throughout the day and no other warning signs, I wouldn't be too worried.


----------



## lemonapple (Aug 19, 2008)

We practiced EC and by 9 months, we absolutely were getting no wet diapers all night long...which, for us, was about 12 hours. (10pm to 10am?)

Obviously, if it seems out of nowhere, then maybe something is up, but we saw the same thing...a gradual shift to completely dry all night.


----------



## violet_ (Nov 16, 2007)

We EC and DD is 9mo and makes it through til morning with a dry diaper maybe half the time. She doesn't usually nurse at night anymore, but has been known to have a dry diaper even after a 2am nursing session, which I found surprising. I think it's a good thing. Your lucky baby doesn't have to sleep in her own waste anymore -- yay! 

About the daytime, though, that is a long stretch if she's not using the potty either. Maybe offer more water?


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I think ds2 was around 7 months old opr so when he mostly stopped wetting at night. I would set him on the potty and he would pee in the morning, too. He seemed to think it was fun







. Anyhow, we didn't ditch the night time diapers until he day trained at around 2, but he was pretty consistent with it.


----------



## Intoit (Jul 8, 2010)

DS is 3.5 months and we have been EC'ing since 8 weeks. For the past 3 weeks he has been consistently dry throughout the night. He only wakes up once to nurse and has quit peeing at that time as of late, I think because we have gotten the hang of nighttime nursing and neither of us has to wake up very much. All this comes right after investing in some hemp and microfiber doublers to get through the night, he had been wetting pretty heavily and got very distraught with nighttime diaper changes


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

My DS stopped peeing at night/naps about 90% of the time by 4 months, and only on very rare occasions (when he was sick or stressed) by a year. I do think it may have been EC related, as we were by far the most consistent with him.


----------



## orange_mommy (Jul 9, 2010)

The nighttime thing is how my older ds was. He didn't pee in the nighttime even as a baby, even through he nursed constantly... sometimes staying latched all night long! But when he woke up for his "now it's morning time" nursing session, he would always flood his diaper, myself, and the bed with pee, lol! Made him easy to night train, as all I had to do was sit him on the potty as soon as he woke up! If your baby is not peeing in the night, he should be peeing at other times though, so if he is consistently not peeing almost ever I would take him in to get checked.


----------



## sere234 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for your replies everyone! After calling and talking to his doc and just observing for about a week, I'm not worried anymore. Pretty sure it's related to the fact that we EC.... And some is probably also due to him finally getting his first tooth

Also, I guess it will be easier to make it through the night dry when he learns to use the toilet!!


----------

